# So this is what Canon has been up to



## Jad (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been a Canon user since 1970. Recently I have been wondering what new technology Canon has been working on because they have been quiet for some time. With the release of their new white camera, now I know. It will go good with my old pink leisure suit. Way to go Canon. Canon EOS Rebel SL1/Kiss X7 in White « Canon Rumors


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2013)

Its a rumour but hell it is one ugly piece of ****

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaomul (Nov 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Its a rumour but hell it is one ugly piece of ****
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



Come on Gary, you know that this is designed for wildlife shooters in the snow....


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2013)

I think it's Purdy.

Kinda jacks with their whole "white is better" thing, though.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I think it's Purdy.
> 
> Kinda jacks with their whole "white is better" thing, though.



Have you made an appointment with an optician

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 20, 2013)

Jad said:


> I have been a Canon user since 1970. Recently I have been wondering what new technology Canon has been working on because they have been quiet for some time. With the release of their new white camera, now I know. It will go good with my old pink leisure suit. Way to go Canon. Canon EOS Rebel SL1/Kiss X7 in White « Canon Rumors



I think I'll wait for the camo version myself.


----------



## Bulb (Nov 20, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I think it's Purdy.
> 
> Kinda jacks with their whole "white is better" thing, though.



It'll be alright. It doesn't have a red ring.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks good as long as you stick with that white lens.


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I think it's Purdy.
> 
> Kinda jacks with their whole "white is better" thing, though.



Reminds me of the snow battle guys from Star Wars. 

I like it, I think black is boring.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's Purdy.
> ...




Not when it says Leitz on the top even better if there is also MP


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2013)

kewl, that with some nice Hello Kitty stickers .. absolutely peeerfect  :lmao:
but considering, Nikon uses Red and Blue colors.  The nikon 1s are white, red, orange.  Why not for Canon.


----------



## tecboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I want yellow like Pentax!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2013)

I bet Kathy Thorson has a reallllly cute all-white outfit that would go great with that new all-white Canon. You know, for pre-Labor Day functions, where it's still acceptable to wear white.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I bet Kathy Thorson has a reallllly cute all-white outfit that would go great with that new all-white Canon. You know, for pre-Labor Day functions, where it's still acceptable to wear white.



Thank goodness you threw in the pre-labor day proviso.  You know what kind of holy war it would start if you even dared to suggest you could use this after labor day.  You know it occurs to me that what this design really needs is an antler growing out of the side.  Think about it - you could use it as an extra grip, especially for vertical shooting.  You could design a whole new line of flashes for your "antler" mount, and the best part is when you are out shooting everyone would be too busy arguing over whether or not your camera was photoshopped to care about you taking their picture.  Huge advantage for street photography right there.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 20, 2013)

Funny thing is that we will probably never see this on a mid level or at least pro level body's thank god. IMO other then Black or silver & black, I have a hard time taking a camera body seriously and seems to gimmicky to me. I cant recall old school Nikon film models FM series I think that there was a upcharge for the all black body from the silver & black versions.


----------



## Jad (Nov 20, 2013)

Seriously you have to wonder why Canon would come out with a color that will show dirt and wear. It is as ugly as wearing a pair of white loafers. But maybe wearing white loafers and carrying this camera will compliment each other. Add a bahama shirt you could look like a real tourist.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 20, 2013)

It is a really small DSLR.  It is geared toward women.. doh!  People who buy these will probably never buy another lens.  IMO, it looks pretty darn sexy (paired with an attractive woman).


----------



## Jad (Nov 21, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> It is a really small DSLR.  It is geared toward women.. doh!  People who buy these will probably never buy another lens.  IMO, it looks pretty darn sexy (paired with an attractive woman).



To be fair Canon could be targeting other regions of the world where having a white camera would be more attractive than the traditional black body camera. I am only basing my opinion on my what has been the acceptable norm for a look of a camera in my part of the world.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> It is a really small DSLR.  It is geared toward women.. doh!  People who buy these will probably never buy another lens.  IMO, it looks pretty darn sexy (paired with an attractive woman).



Are you getting one then


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Jad said:


> To be fair Canon could be targeting other regions of the world where having a white camera would be more attractive than the traditional black body camera. I am only basing my opinion on my what has been the acceptable norm for a look of a camera in my part of the world.



Of course...Canon is targeting the Japan market, where cameras are as much a fashion statement, or a status statement, as they are picture-making machines. Witness the popular Tokyo Camera Style blog, where the guy walks up to people on the street, and takes a picture of* the camera people happen to be wearing* that day.

tokyo camera style


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Jad said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair Canon could be targeting other regions of the world where having a white camera would be more attractive than the traditional black body camera. I am only basing my opinion on my what has been the acceptable norm for a look of a camera in my part of the world.
> ...



They have got style not 1 digital in sight, and loads of Leica's


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2013)

And of course, *real* 35mm's, like...Nikons! lol... I've read that Japan is where the majority of Leicas are being shipped off to...apparently the Japanese want Leicas in a big,big way! Just as an aside, I saw a while back that Leica had Apple Computer's Sir Jonathan Ive design an ULTRA-rare, one-unit, white-ish Leica M digital for charity auction.  First Photos of the Special Edition Jony Ive-Designed Leica M Released


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> And of course, *real* 35mm's, like...Nikons! lol... I've read that Japan is where the majority of Leicas are being shipped off to...apparently the Japanese want Leicas in a big,big way! Just as an aside, I saw a while back that Leica had Apple Computer's Sir Jonathan Ive design an ULTRA-rare, one-unit, white-ish Leica M digital for charity auction. First Photos of the Special Edition Jony Ive-Designed Leica M Released



That screams Apple...and I like it!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 24, 2013)

When does the gold plated Rebel come out?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 24, 2013)

The camera, as far as I know, is going to be released only in Asian countries, or at least that's where they're centering their marketing at. I imagine this white, inexpensive DSLR is going to sell very well over there.


----------



## Mr.Grumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

This is all Kai's Fault!


----------

